# Found 2 more cute pens!



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

So, I found 2 more cute training pens! Has anyone tried either of these?


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's the 2nd one:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are cute!! Where are you finding these?


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

ABC Pet Plaza .com is where I found these. I found the one I posted the other day on pinterest, which made me start hunting for cute ones . I'm just hoping quality is good too...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Daphne'sMom said:


> So, I found 2 more cute training pens! Has anyone tried either of these?
> 
> View attachment 182546



This one is really cute but I see trouble. I think the fluff could easily climb out of it and possibly get hurt on those pickets. My opinion is that it is not a safe one to consider. Anything that they can climb out of is not safe, even if it is high, that just means they have further to fall when they reach the top.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lynda said:


> This one is really cute but I see trouble. I think the fluff could easily climb out of it and possibly get hurt on those pickets. My opinion is that it is not a safe one to consider. Anything that they can climb out of is not safe, even if it is high, that just means they have further to fall when they reach the top.


I agree. Carley climbed out of her Iris pen in a few days. Then climbed out even after I purchased a top for it. She got her head in that….and that could have been scary had I not been watching. :w00t:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are very cute pens but like Lynda said may very easy to climb out of or worse yet cause damage. I really love my seabreeze ex pen and it is very practical. It is easy to take with me and has an adjustable floor. It has held up very well through 3 dogs. The 6 panel is much larger than it looks in picture. 48 x 24 when set up in the rectangle or you can set it up round. 








SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens

Hope this helps.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Leanne said:


> Those are very cute pens but like Lynda said may very easy to climb out of or worse yet cause damage. I really love my seabreeze ex pen and it is very practical. It is easy to take with me and has an adjustable floor. It has held up very well through 3 dogs. The 6 panel is much larger than it looks in picture. 48 x 24 when set up in the rectangle or you can set it up round.
> View attachment 182562
> 
> 
> ...


----------

